# Nilla's private part is dirty



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Are any of your chis' private part dirty? Hershey never had this problem since she grooms herself real well. Nilla on the other hand would give her private part 2 licks after peeing and that's it. We noticed there were black stuff around her private part, which is plain 'ol dirt.  She doesn't go out a lot except for the regular walks we have, so no, it's no dirt from rolling on the ground or puddles. I try to clean it with wipes and cotton buds but I'm worried it would irritate her. She gets a bath once or twice a month.

Inputs are welcome.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe has a slightly inverted vulva so it's harder for her to clean it herself. The vet told us to clean her with a wipe to prevent infections. It doesn't irritate her or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> Chloe has a slightly inverted vulva so it's harder for her to clean it herself. The vet told us to clean her with a wipe to prevent infections. It doesn't irritate her or anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I'll regularly clean it with wipes then. Thank you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Alcohol wipes clean gently, quickly & effectively down there. Not sure if you are "supposed" to use those or not, but I have and it works far better with less irritation than alternatives I've tried


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

It's probably not, but mites tend to gather in that area..


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Alcohol wipes clean gently, quickly & effectively down there. Not sure if you are "supposed" to use those or not, but I have and it works far better with less irritation than alternatives I've tried


Let me try that too! Convenient size also. Here's me thinking all dogs are the same and scratching my head how come Hershey's is clean and Nilla's isn't. LOL



teetee said:


> It's probably not, but mites tend to gather in that area..


Uuughhh... that's a possibililty, hopefully not, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Since Amberleah Private is so large it rubs on ground and gets dirty I have to wash the area more it very hard at times to get off, I use allergy free baby wipes now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Our old poodle used to get a black greasy waxy build up around her vulva. We used baby oil to soften it up and then a wipe to remove it. It always came back though. It can be a mild yeast infection that is hard to cure as the area can sometimes stay damp, especially if they have long hair or lick alot. I've heard of people using nystatin cream or other anti-fungal cream (athletes foot cream over the counter) with success.


----------

